# razr v3m



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i bought my girl a razr about 2 months ago and the other day i downloaded motorola mobile phone tools v5.5 and it said that the phone was not supported by this version so i uinstalled it and installed version 4.5 and it recognised for a while and then it said all of a sudden the phone was disconnected when i didn't even touch it. the cord is new so that can't be the problem and i got it connected to a usb 2.0 port and it took a long time for it to even recognize it with both versions because sometimes when i connect it, my phone says that its unable to charge and i have to keep disconnecting it and reconnecting it. sometimes my phone doesn't do anything as if nothing was connected to it. i also have to keep turning it off and turning it back on and keep trying it till it makes that beep like you're turning it on speakerphone to let you know that its connected. the VERY first time i tried connected it when prompted to (with v5.5) it worked perfectly, just didn't support that phone and ever since then i've been having problems with it, with the first version i tried (5.5) when it told me to redo it and select update when it says that phone not supported, it couldn't recognize it. with the other version 4.5 it was having problems from the start with getting my phone to stop saying unable to charge and connect with it. i made sure the settings was set to usb and everything. could it be a possible virus trasnsfered to my phone or something cause other than that, the phone works perfectly exept now it don't want to charge sometimes when i plug it in the charger and i'll have to turn it off and turn it back on. could it just be a bad phone? i used it with my motorola v323 in 05 before i upgraded to vista and nothing was ever wrong with it. could it be vista? i don't want to buy another razr so i desperly need help.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

From my experience with phones if you are having problem with charging AND usb cable it is most likely the port on your phone. Depending on what wireless carrier you have I would recommend taking it into the store to have a tech look at it. They will be able to tell if it's the port or not. A lot of times a good cleaning by the tech is all it needs.

Good luck!


----------

